# Frontosa growth and tank mates



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always REALLY like the look of fronts but never had one. I have only kept Mbuna. My question is could you put a front in with Mbuna? I also wanted to know how fast they grow. They have a front at my LFS that i would love to take home. It is about 2in now and i was wondering how fast it would out grow my 55gal and if it would even be ok to put it in with Mbuna. That is what it is in a tank with at the store but i know i can't always go by that....


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i have four frontosa juvies right now and i had them in with mbuna and they terrorized my fronts. i would suggest that if you want fronts keep only fronts and they also like to be in colonies. i have my 4 fronts in a 75 gallon right now as a grow out tank as my biggest front baby is only 2.5 inches but if you get fronts be prepared to upgrade to a six foot tank as i am looking for one right now.
they are great fish and they are like chips..."betcha cant have just one"..LOL... :lol: the only good tankmate for a front is a front, or a calvus or comp. the mbuna and fronts come from different lakes and have different dietary needs. and fronts are very clumsy and will run into the same rock billions of times, and mbuna need lots of caves. i hope this helps. 
take care 
belle


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i figured that would be the answer  guess i will just have to wait untill i an afford to get a large front tank and untill i have somewhere to put it


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

I have my fronts with an electric yellow, 4 moori dolphins and 2 regani. They all get along great! There are some mbuna you can have them with but I wouldn't recomend to many. The dolphins are very similiar characteristically so they seem to work well with them. I would never get just one frontosa though as they would be very unhappy alone.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I put some electric yellow in with my juvie fronts and a couple calvus. Now that the labs are adjusting the trailers on my frontosa are disappearing. Thought it was worth a try, the blue of the fronts and the electric yellow look really good in the same tank. Guess I need to evict the labs. I don't have any trouble with the calvus with the fronts.

My adult frontosa tank is a frontosa only tank.

Russ


----------

